# Puppy Ear FAIL



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Went from the teepee stage to this…..







[/url][/IMG]

Please tell my hubby it will go back up before he goes and buys eyelash glue, popsicle sticks and breathe-rights…..
:laugh:


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

It seems like Hank went through a few days of this between his tepee ears and then his ears standing up full time.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes they will do that, each side of the cartilage is taking turns trying to firm up. How old is he, he still looks young enough that he is fine.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love the wacky ear stage! My dog's went up and down, then tepee and for a while was signaling a left turn. My husband was hoping Stosh would have one floppy ear but alas, it went up eventually. Keep giving lots of chew sticks, a knuckle bone, etc. My vet suggested making kissy sounds so the ears would pick up and strengthen the muscles.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Yes they will do that, each side of the cartilage is taking turns trying to firm up. How old is he, he still looks young enough that he is fine.


13.5 weeks….. not old enough for me to *really* worry….. yet


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh he's just a baby! I have leftovers in the refrigerator older than that.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

13.5 weeks! You're husband only needs to buy eyelash glue, popsicle sticks and breathe right strips if they are for him. The puppy sure as heck doesn't need them!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Oh he's just a baby! I have leftovers in the refrigerator older than that.


:groovy::laugh::laugh::rofl::rofl::groovy:

That's great!!!
I went thru the ear crop process with the boxers….. Forms for a couple months, and eventually all came out ok…..
Hubby is a little worried…...


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Look at today's ears……!!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## trapper66 (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't worry yet plenty of time. It is frustrating to watch.all will be good.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

lanaw13 said:


> Look at today's ears……!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that face!!! How cute 

I say don't worry about the ears yet! Their ears will do that up-down-up-down thing for awhile then one day *poof* they're up for good


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Take a look at the stages in this pictorial. Your puppy will probably go through most of them:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha, don't worry! Minnie's ears were like that (up, down, switch!) until she was 8 MONTHS old. I was starting to worry, but they just had to take their time. Tanner's ears were up from the 2nd day we had him and never went down.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Take a look at the stages in this pictorial. Your puppy will probably go through most of them:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html



LOL I've seen it….!! I am really not worried, it's cute as it can be. Her ears have been at the teepee stage for weeks….. but I think she is about to start teething….
Couldn't resist posting the pic!!!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

My puppy girl Holly is 19 weeks today. Her ears are both up right now, but both have been down, up, sideways and flopped over. She is now teething like crazy and each day is interesting to say the least. 
They will go up, just give them time. I did a thread that was "4 1/2 months old, ears are up". Her photo is on that thread.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a face, I love her ears. Odin's are still the same, standing still, no teepee.


----------

